# Покупка аккордеона на Ebay



## oleg45120 (19 Апр 2011)

Добрый день. Кто-нибудь покупал аккордеоны на Ebay? У меня знакомые музыканты покупали гитары. Вот задумался о покупке какого-нибудь американского аккордеона. С какими проблемами можно столкнуться на этом аукционе?


----------



## ПВ (20 Апр 2011)

Год назад купил там аккордеон Petosa. Покупал через посредника
http://ebaytoday.ru/. Никаких проблем. Доставка заняла месяц. Доставили домой. Упакован был очень основательно.
Конечно, предварительно пришлось затратить некоторые усилия, чтобы понять как эта система работает.


----------



## ze_go (20 Апр 2011)

думаю, можно столкнуться с проблемами американского аккордеона.
купите итальянский (немецкий) и не парьтесь.


----------



## ПВ (20 Апр 2011)

ze_go писал:


> можно столкнуться с проблемами американского аккордеона


На ebay продают не только американские но и итальянские и немецкие и даже российские аккордеоны...
Что касается Petosa, я очень доволен инструментом. До него у меня были Scandalli и Hohner.


----------



## abracadam (20 Апр 2011)

Могу быть посредником :biggrin: 

Типа я немец :biggrin: 

Проблемма на ebay одна, купить за дешево !

Цена на аккордеоны поднимаеться в последние 20 секунд, я к примеру даю свою цену за 10 секунд  а там как повезет.

Ну или просто нет чего хочеш, допустим супиты уже небыло 2 месяца в продаже.

Состояние аккордеона по фото не определиш надо отталкиваться от того кто продает и сколько лет аккордеону.

Мелочей много...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (20 Апр 2011)

Мне кажется,что все эти покупки - это кот в мешке.Как можно так покупать музыкальный инструмент? Любой! Хотя ,может быть,кому то и везло.


----------



## zet10 (21 Апр 2011)

Думаю тот,кто из России покупал на этом сайте, потом часто переводил название сайта буквально на крепкий "русский" язык,сидя возле инструмента ,посматривая на него грустными глазами и почесывая затылок...переодически повторяя Ebay.


----------



## abracadam (21 Апр 2011)

Ну что вы так набросились на Ebay тут же не только частники продают аккордеоны но и частные мастерские, перекупщики, мелкие и крупные провавцы.
Все официальные продавцы(магазины) обязаны давать на б/у инструмент 1 год гарантии.
Естественно цены у них не халява но и не страшные.

Иногда выгодно купить у частника и произвести небольшой ремонт. 

Думайте, решайте, пробуйте или идите в ближайший магазин и покупайте или заказывайте интересующий вас инструмент...


----------



## zet10 (21 Апр 2011)

abracadam писал:


> Все официальные продавцы(магазины) обязаны давать на б/у инструмент 1 год гарантии


Это где такое обязательство происходит?)) В Германии?...Тогда для Российского покупателя ( как с машинами)можно и 10 лет давать гарантию,т.к если что случится с инструментом ремонтировать его туда ни кто не поедет.Что же касаемо Российских магазинов,то есть закон что б/у инструменты "возврату и обмену не подлежат и гарантия на них не распространяется",разумеется если магазин или фирма сама по собственному желанию и порядочности не берет на себя эту ответственность.


----------



## abracadam (21 Апр 2011)

*zet10*,
Цитата:


> если что случится с инструментом ремонтировать его туда ни кто не поедет



Да просто Гарантия дело обстрактное, аккордеон сам по себе не ломаеться его ломают люди!

Что может случиться с аккордеоном за год?

К примеру Аккордионист вырмал клавишу и она теперь выше других, это не гарантийный ремонт, он сам виноват..

Гарантия это выгодно! Ты к себе привязываеш покупателя на 1 год, так как все проблеммы с аккордеоном это механическое повреждения.

Еще раз к теме покупка Аккордеона на Ebay...
1. Если хотите новый то покупайте или у себя в магазинах или напрямую в италии, цены на новые везде одинаковые
2. Если вы допустим хотите оригинальную Супиту, не тронутую совескими мастерами или не переделанную под выборку то естественно лучше такой инстумент искать в германии
3. Если вы хотите что то конкретное из б/у аккордеонов а их просто нет в СНГ, то тогда тоже подходит ebay
4. Да и ebay это не халява, тут тоже очередь стоит купить за дешево и продать за дорого

И так еbay - это только для тех кто ищет что то конкретное и это конкретное ему немогут предложить продавцы на месте!


----------



## SashHen (12 Авг 2011)

*zet10*, я понимаю, что люди, покупающие аккордеон на Ebay, лишают вас хлеба, как в том анекдоте про гаишника, но не стоит грязно играть )) Несколько раз наш коллектив заказывал инструменты с Ebay, сам с удовольствием играю на аккордеоне и бас-гитаре, привезенных с Ebay - нормальное состояние, хорошая стоимость, четкая доставка. Это в Украину, правда. Надо просто иметь дела с нормальными продавцами, и внимательно изучать условия купли-продажи конкретного лота - есть ли moneyback и т. п.
Те же Borsini не гнушаются там свои аккордеоны выкладывать.


----------



## acco (12 Авг 2011)

На ebay выходит не всегда выгодно покупать инструмент.
И вообще не понимаю как можно купить б.у. инструмент не глядя. Для хлама можно, но для игры.. а если кот в мешке. 
Самое главное - цена доставки будет большой, так как с Америки дорого выходит и самый выгодный вариант это через посредника по типу ebaytoday.ru или других.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (12 Авг 2011)

Извините, не могу понять, а зачем Вам именно американский аккордеон? Ведь все хорошие американские аккордеоны всё равно производятся в Италии ( те же Брандони, Эксельсиор, Брандони, Виктория, Титано, Петоза, Монарх, Йорио и иные ).


----------



## Михаил Леонтьев (13 Авг 2011)

Так речь и не идёт об американских аккордеонах))


----------



## SashHen (14 Авг 2011)

*Vadim Karnitsky*, насчет цены за доставку - по морю долларов 100, по воздуху - так быстрее - до 200 примерно. Это, если из Штатов везти. За доставку бас-гитары "Fender Jaguar" я заплатил $67. Так что по поводу доставки вы погорячились. А вообще тут модно высказываться в духе комсомольского "не читал, но не одобряю", хотя по существу просто всем хочется вставить свои авторитетные пять копеек.


----------



## bayanistka (19 Авг 2011)

Я проживаю в США и постоянно продаю и покапаю инструменты на EBAY
Существует множество тонкостей и различных нюансов для выгодной сделки, но иногда можно "залететь" в неприятную ситуацию с продавцом или покупателем. Тут нужен опыт и сверх предосторожность... Иначе можно потерять много...


----------

